# Is 3 months a decent time to keep a sew-in in your head?



## Blue_Berry (Apr 22, 2011)

Is 3 months a decide time to keep a sew-in in? How long can you keep a sew-in in your hair without damaging it or matting it?

Also what are good products to keep the hair moisturize and soft underneath?(you don't have to answer this question if you don't want, but I really like to know how long you can keep a sew-in in?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I would say yes and anything over that IMO maybe pushing it in terms of limiting the amount of tangles and matting you may have. You may want to a look at this thread as it is a great resource for all things haircare under a sew-in Are You New to Weaves? Here Are Some Definite DON'TS!!

ETA: Personally, I've never gone beyond 1 month because I get bored easily, but plenty of women on the board go to at least 2-3 months with success. It really depends on YOUR hair and how you care for you hair while in the sew-in.


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 22, 2011)

I usually keep a weave in for no more than 2 months.That's because not only will it matte but hair will loosen up underneath. Some people can go longer but i think that will damage your hair.I usually use some braid spray underneath to keep it moisturized underneath.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have only gone 2 months with a sew-in and even that was a disaster. But then again, I haven't figure out how to take care of hair underneath a sew-in. I don't think it's possible, but clearly there are women here on the board who experience growth with sew-ins. Hopefully they will weigh in and talk about how to make sure your hair doesn't end up breaking and damaged from wearing a sew-in for three months. Good luck hun!


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've gone 3 months before but don't recommend it to people who are new to sew ins. Start out with 6 to 8 weeks, OP. Once you figure out what your hair likes and how it does with the weave then you can try fora longer period of time. 

I usually have them use some type of thick product like a butter on my hair when they braid it up (shea butter, mango butter, etc.) to keep it moisturized underneath. When I take the weave down it's still soft even after all the washing and airdrying.  I typically wash and DC every 1 to 2 weeks while the weave is installed.


----------



## phyl73 (Apr 23, 2011)

I love sew-ins.  I'm in one now and have had it for a little over 2 months and plan on keeping it in until May 22.  I've gone for a little over 2 months before and had great success.  I've posted in my fokti the results from that while using some growth aids.  I always get good growth from having a sew-in.  

When I take it down, I always take my time detangling the shed hairs and product from buildup from the braids.  I have buildup because I co-wash the weave at least 3 or more times a week and put gel on my hair that's left out to blend in with the weave.  I also lift the tracks and place conditioner on my own hair when I wash the weave and put coconut oil on my hair.  Now, I like to keep my scalp moist while in a weave, but know that some people don't like that.  It works for me.  After I take the weave out, I always deep condition overnight then follow up with a henna treatment followed by another conditioner treatment with oils.  After that, I might get it straightened or just wear it in a ponytail.  

I think the key for success is to treat your own hair as if it is out.  It can dry out in a sew-in which spells disaster.  Just because it's in a weave doesn't mean you can forget about it.


----------



## LouLou1355 (Apr 23, 2011)

I lasted for almost a month, but the stylist told me to leave it in a max of 3 months...


----------



## loved (Apr 23, 2011)

Ediese has given good advice on caring for sew-ins.


----------



## My Friend (Apr 24, 2011)

Ask Renice or Dontspeakdefeat. Renice has had a lot of success with weaves. She is a stylist and DSD just went through training with her. 

Personally, I would not wear it longer than 6 weeks.


----------



## Oasis (Apr 24, 2011)

i would be careful. i've never had a sew-in but i'm wearing box braids with extensions and have been for 8 weeks now and they've started locking and matting at the root.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 24, 2011)

I have worn a sew-in for 3 months once, and I had no problems taking it out. Plus, I would wash the hair once a week. It was easy to take down and easy to remove shed hairs. 

I first tried my first sew back in 2009 and I kept that in for 2 months. My stylist washed it once a week, and flat ironed the section of hair that was left out. I didn't know any better, and that section ended up with heat damage. It was a straight weave style (like I said, I didn't even know that I could have gotten a full sew in if I wanted it straight)

The second time around (which lasted for 3 months - January 2010) netted me good growth. It was actually 1.5 inches, but it seemed like a lot after having not seen my hair for so long. The one downside was that my stylist had braided too tight, then the weave was too tight, and the end result was a section in the crown that had broken off to about an inch  I never got it re-tightened though, I think the weekly washing hurt me because I was massaging pretty thoroughly in the crown area. The hair was Halley's Curls and I wanted to maintain the curly look. 

If I get a sew in, I am going to do it myself now that I can properly cornrow.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 24, 2011)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I have worn a sew-in for 3 months once, and I had no problems taking it out. Plus, I would wash the hair once a week. It was easy to take down and easy to remove shed hairs.
> 
> I first tried my first sew back in 2009 and I kept that in for 2 months. My stylist washed it once a week, and flat ironed the section of hair that was left out. I didn't know any better, and that section ended up with heat damage. It was a straight weave style (like I said, I didn't even know that I could have gotten a full sew in if I wanted it straight)
> 
> ...



I would love to do this but sadly I don't know how to cornrow. Do let me know if you will consider doing my first sew in b/c I have yet to find someone here in Memphis or on craigslist that I feel I can trust.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 24, 2011)

I think you are begging for matting, or extreme dryness, by leaving a weave in that long. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

You can. 

But limit your washing of the hair to a minimum during that time. The more you wash, the more you are prone to matting the hair. I would wash the hair 1-2x a month. 

I am getting some curly hair installed tomorrow, an plan to keep it in until august. I will be getting a net weave also. I plan to leave my edges out to do other styles.

I will be using a lot of products up on the weave hair itself (to define the curls), and to keep my hair moisturized and intact, I am doing a protein treatment today, followed by a good DC. Oil my scalp before braiding. And throughout, I will be using up my braid spray and s-curl to keep my hair moisturized.

HTH


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 24, 2011)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I think you are begging for matting, or extreme dryness, by leaving a weave in that long. Just my personal opinion.



I guess everybody's different. I never knew I could go three months until I did it, but experimenting on yourself can either go in 2 directions: good or bad.

When I had yarn braids, I washed my hair pretty much every day. I kept them in for 2 months and had no matting or locing upon removal.

blueberry2118, I can only say what worked for lil' ol' me, but I cannot fully guarantee that it will work for you. I've taken chances on sew ins, cornrows and wigs that were too tight around the edges, protein treatments, etc. I did them so that I can at least know what my options were, and I still (knock on wood) haven't had any set backs in these 3 years and 4 months of being natural.

However, I suggest you try at least 2 months and then go from there, increasing by weeks each time to know for sure.

I know it's not the same, but with twists, I started off with leaving them in for 1 week, then 2 weeks, up until 4.

You could do the same


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes it is. Thats what theyre for. I dont get quickweaves because of the nasty glue and that they never last. Thats ideal for sew ins.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, I hope it okay to say if I can leave it in for 2 months in a week or 2 months 2 weeks. I have know money right now to get to a stylist to take it down. Plus, buying gas is super expensive down here. It been 2 months by today and clearly I don't know how to take it down, but I will take my chances with as stylist.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have never left a sew-in up for longer than 2 months but thats bcuz I like taking care of my hair! The length of time that you leave ur hair up also depends on the health of your hair...if you put it in bcuz your hair was damaged its probably not a good idea to leave it in for a long time! Also, why don't you try watching yt vids on removing an install - its not hard at all! You just have to stand in the mirror, and use your eyes and fingers...I remove my thread with an eye-brow archer and cuticle scissors for the more difficult thread knots and some people use seam rippers...just watch as many tutorials as you can until you feel comfortable!


----------



## Kneechay (Apr 24, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I've worn weaves twice for 3.5 months. The absolute minimum I keep them in is 3 months, but that's just me and I'm not new to sew ins. I take care of my hair underneath by washing and oiling/moisturizing it. 

I do so for that long because I want to have a noticeable change upon removal plus I think it's a bang for my buck. 3 months for the price I pay my stylist, it's a steal. She also installs it so well that it lasts for that long, and even longer if I want. Halfway through, I cut the longer weave into a bob to keep it feeling 'new'.

Now, I would suggest if you want to go that long that you be well versed in your own hair care first then your hair care in a weave, two very vital things. I think try for a month and a half for your first install then move up from there. I wouldn't go past 3.5 months though.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jul 31, 2011)

bump bump...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 31, 2011)

Years ago when I was wearing sew-in weaves, I regularly kept the hair in for 12 weeks at a time.  However, I was at the salon every two weeks letting my longtime stylist do all of the maintenance.  She would remove the weave, detangle my hair, texlax my hair and put the weave back in that same day....every 12 weeks.  I did not notice any matting or detangling issues....but I was only sitting there while she did the take down.

Honestly, I did not take care of my hair all that well underneath.  Now that I know better, I would at least use a braid spray on the braids underneath the weave.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Aug 17, 2011)

Did any of you ladies wash your hair at home? How would you do it?


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 17, 2011)

I believe u can successfully leave it in as long as u cowash & moisturize it at least once a week. If u fail to wash it and let ur hair dry out (neglect) under the weave, then you will surely experience matting and breakage. The women on here who keep it in the longest and experience succesful growth/retention are co/washing n moisturizing often. Check out mEmYSELFaNDj Kneechay and ediese to name a few 

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Aug 17, 2011)

3 months? Isn' that too long? I would say 6-8 weeks is pushing it. The matting alone


----------



## Blue_Berry (Aug 17, 2011)

MaryJane3000 said:


> Did any of you ladies wash your hair at home? How would you do it?




MaryJane3000,  I wash my sew-in on my own. You can use either an applicator bottle or spray bottle to put your shampoo in. I use a spray bottle and dilute my shampoo with water. (This is for my real hair and scalp.) I just use any type of shampoo like Herbal Essence to wash the weave hair. If your not sure you want to mix your own shampoo up there are braid shampoos that work great. 



http://www.keystone-labs.com/products/BetterBraids-Spray-Shampoo.html

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/R6Y2300107KW0123.htm

http://www.avlon.com/keracareweave.html

Make sure you have great quality hair that doesn't tangle bad or sheds  crazy. Sometimes people wash their hair and it turns on them. Remy, Virgin hair, or hair that good quality can take frequent washing.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Aug 17, 2011)

I just recently did this. Usually I keep them in for 4 weeks at the most but decided to get my money's worth this time. I wash and condition and use a braid spray for underneath. I retain good length this way.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 17, 2011)

Im confused. Ive read here that washing too frequently is the cause of matting then someone mentioned that not washing enough causes matting. Which is it?


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 17, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> Im confused. Ive read here that washing too frequently is the cause of matting then someone mentioned that not washing enough causes matting. Which is it?


 
Yeah, I've noticed that.  I believe its from not washing enough.  My hair dried out and matted on me from not washing enough.  I had to cut.  Now I wash/cond & moisturize very frequently and my hair came out moist like butter.  So I can speak from experience.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 17, 2011)

I actually had this same exact question. I have a sew in now that I've been wearing for the past 2 and a half weeks. I was planning on keeping it in for 2 months. Like others i get VERY bored with sew ins and rarely leave them in very long. If I make it to 2 months that would be good for me! 

I have washed it every week so far and plan on continuing that. I have had sew ins a couple of times in my life and don't think I've ever had any major problems. Then again I never leave them in too long. At most maybe a month?

When I'm able to afford it I plan on getting some high quality hair and having it redone every month or so. Taking it down, deep conditioning, rebraiding. Seems like that would be a great regimen.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 17, 2011)

virtuenow I also saw a poster.mention that it's best to wash that week you are going to remove the sew in for an easier take down? Have/do you ever do that? 




virtuenow said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that.  I believe its from not washing enough.  My hair dried out and matted on me from not washing enough.  I had to cut.  Now I wash/cond & moisturize very frequently and my hair came out moist like butter.  So I can speak from experience.





Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 17, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> @virtuenow I also saw a poster.mention that it's best to wash that week you are going to remove the sew in for an easier take down? Have/do you ever do that?
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


 
I do much more than that. I wash 1-2x week or more. Like I said, my hair was moist and smooth as butter on my last take down. I'm not sure what you're suggesting.  If, by chance, you are suggesting not washing or infrequent washing then I doubt washing your hair one time the week of take down will do anything.  By that time the damage is done, I don't see how this 1 wash will combat the drying that took place the weeks or months of not washing.


----------



## Rikinkkulus (Aug 17, 2011)

I keep mine for two and a half, because I heard that keeping your hair in braids for more than two months can make it start to lock up. So I keep it as code even when my hair is just in cornrows under weave.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 18, 2011)

I usually keep mine in for about 3 months and just oil my scalp... when i do decide to wear them tho.. hair cost too damn much


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 18, 2011)

virtuenow Sorry lol. That did not read well. I am planning on washing mine I just saw someone mention that a takedown will go more smoothly on freshly washed hair. 



virtuenow said:


> I do much more than that. I wash 1-2x week or more. Like I said, my hair was moist and smooth as butter on my last take down. I'm not sure what you're suggesting. If, by chance, you are suggesting not washing or infrequent washing then I doubt washing your hair one time the week of take down will do anything. By that time the damage is done, I don't see how this 1 wash will combat the drying that took place the weeks or months of not washing.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, that's okay, I'm sure doing a wash before the take down would probably help detangling and take down go more smoothly.  I forgot to note, I do a weekly oil rinse as well and this helps retain moisture.

I'm just an adovocate of taking care of your hair no matter what state its in.   I had a recent consult w/a beautician who instructs her clients not to wash while in a sew in; and said black women can go 6months w/o washing-- and that frequent washing leads to breakage.  There is a disconnect somewhere, huh?


----------



## TeeMBL (Aug 18, 2011)

Nobody shoot me, but I wore sew-ins for all of 2010.  I took them down and relaxed about every 3-4 months.  I would not recommend that knowing what I know now, but luckily I had so much growth (I went from badly damaged ear length to HEALTHY hair past my shoulders).  I did wash and take care of my hair underneath very well.

Word of advice, when you take the sew-in out detangle like your life depends on it BEFORE washing.  Do not wash your hair without detangling very very well (that will cause extensive matting that will be difficult to remedy).  The last time I removed my sew-ins I detangled for over 2 hours using detanglers, several sizes of combs, whatever I needed.  Your patience will be tested because your hair is bound to be tangled and matted upon removal, just use a good detangler and detangle as you unbraid each section.

I washed 1-2 times a week because I worked out, and sweat plus a sew-in was yucky to me.  I washed using whatever shampoo I wanted and carefully cleansed the scalp by shampooing each track and rinsing as I go.  Then for the actual hair I'd just wash with shampoo and be done.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay so what I'm gathering from you ladies is that if I get a sew in Saturday...before my sew in I should do a shampoo along with a protein and moisture dc. Then once my hair is braided and sewed in, I should go a week and then use an applicator bottle to squirt diluted shampoo on the scalp and rinse out and then do the same with conditioner and make sure I get my my braids more so than my scalp. Then I rinse and do a co-wash with a cheapier conditioner for the hair.


Do this every week or every two weeks? WHile moisturzing with a braid spray and oiling the scalp as needed.

Does this sound correct?


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes maryjane. However, I suggest u focus the shampoo just on ur scalp. It can be really drying. Focus the conditioner on hair. U may want to dilute ur conditioner w/aloe vera juice (& oil optional) instead of just water. U should also consider slathering on chicoro's "moisture drenched pre-poo". U can search those terms to find thread

I would Suggest once a week. Also, this works best w/remy human hair. Its more expensive but lasts for years. I suggest extensions plus haiir (relaxed type), or Opheratiqe hair (in italian perm yaki) its awesome
Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## TeeMBL (Aug 18, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Yes maryjane. However, I suggest u focus the shampoo just on ur scalp. It can be really drying. Focus the conditioner on hair. U may want to dilute ur conditioner w/aloe vera juice (& oil optional) instead of just water. U should also consider slathering on chicoro's "moisture drenched pre-poo". U can search those terms to find thread
> 
> I would Suggest once a week. Also, this works best w/remy human hair. Its more expensive but lasts for years. I suggest extensions plus haiir (relaxed type), or Opheratiqe hair (in italian perm yaki) its awesome
> Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Good point about the type of hair used. You really need to get a good quality hair (remy) since you'll be washing and conditioning so much. Cheap hair doesn't seem to stand up to well with constant washing IMO.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm back to say I used to use Jamaican Mango & Lime No More Itch Gro Spray. My hair felt a little moist with the product and I loved the cool feeling on my scalp, but my hair was feeling ruff underneath. Now that I'm finish with it I switch to Fantasia Braid Sheen Spray. Guys I most tell you this stuff make my hair feel soft underneath. I also have some hair growing at the nape of my neck too. When I use to stretch it down it felt somewhat a little hard and sometimes little hairs snapped.  Since I switch my braid spray my hair is soft and easy to feel through.  Conditioner does keep my hair soft too, but overtime my hair would get a little ruff.

Ladies, I wanted to know do you have to use a particular braid spray in order to retention good length and keep your hair from matting.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Aug 29, 2011)

Still bumping.....


----------



## naturalsista1 (Jun 26, 2014)

2 months is the max you should leave a sew-in in your hair. Anything pass that is pushing it. Your hair may tangle up, smells and breaks if you leave longer than that! Some of my friends leave their sew-ins for 3 months but always complaining about breakage and tangling. No Way! 2 months max girl or you may have problems!


----------

